# C7 Handling Test



## DangerWaffles (7 Mar 2012)

the BMQ course I am on requires us candidates to pass a C7 handling test.  What is on the test that I should prepare for and how much time do we have to complete it?  I am currently having difficulties stripping and assembling the C7.. Does anyone know the order that it is stripped and then reassembled so I can go over it in my head? Thanks


----------



## MikeL (7 Mar 2012)

Everything your staff is teaching you in regards to handling, stripping, loading, etc is what is tested.  You will have more then enough practice on this before you do the test.  It's not a hard test, don't over think it.

The order the weapon is reassembled is the opposite of how you stripped it.  As for the order to strip it,  do it the way your staff are showing/instructing.  If you have questions ask your staff.



			
				DangerWaffles said:
			
		

> the BMQ course I am on requires us candidates to pass a C7 handling test.



Your course isn't special, every course does that as well as every other test you will do on that course


----------



## Sadukar09 (7 Mar 2012)

DangerWaffles said:
			
		

> the BMQ course I am on requires us candidates to pass a C7 handling test.  What is on the test that I should prepare for and how much time do we have to complete it?  I am currently having difficulties stripping and assembling the C7.. Does anyone know the order that it is stripped and then reassembled so I can go over it in my head? Thanks



I did my handling test last weekend, we only did a field strip. It was not timed.

Other things are mag loading (hand+charger), stoppage drills, firing drills.


----------



## m.k (21 Apr 2012)

It's easy if you know the drill you were taught. The only thing that will mess you up is nerves. Stay frosty and you'll be A-ok.


----------



## Miller97 (22 Apr 2012)

correct me if im wrong, but i believe you spend either all morning or all afternoon doing weapons classes so you will have lots of time to become friends with the C7 over the course of your BMQ.


----------



## Spazz (22 Apr 2012)

Get your Course Senior to send up a memo requesting copies of the C7 weapons Handling Test Assessment form. Your staff want you to pass more then you do. I can almost guarantee that they will hand out the assessment forms for the candidates to review. Do everything on that form as its taught and you're golden.

A tip. Use the time right before your test to ask the instructor questions on anything your unsure about. That way its fresh in your mind and you know exactly what that particular instructor is looking for.


----------



## Snaketnk (22 Apr 2012)

You're tested on exactly the drills you were taught in exactly the order you practice them in. IF you fail for anything other than nerves you deserve to get recoursed because you haven't been trying or paying attention or asking for help from the plethora of resources available to you. 

It's not complicated. Don't stress out about it.


----------



## GnyHwy (22 Apr 2012)

Link deleted because Snaketnk is right.  You will get ample instruction provided.  Heck, I passed it... many years ago.

Biggest things are pay attention, take your time, and keep calm.


----------



## Snaketnk (22 Apr 2012)

Ignore any source of information except for the info you receive on course; it will just confuse you and make you look like a numpty who plays too much Call of Duty.

Seriously, there's more than enough information given to you to pass the test and beyond. No reason to get more and possible confuse it with new terms.


----------



## Lare (24 Apr 2012)

Depending on your staff, if you ask nicely (or my staff offered) you can get after hours training from them. Ours was super chill, asked if we wanted more time to practice, and the night before opened the weapons classes and ran through everything we wanted until each person was comfortable. He put a big focus on maintaining a very relaxed environment, no yelling or screaming, and calmed our nerves.

Nerves is the biggest factor on test day in my opinion. Just remember when you go in that you *know* how to do it, take your time and breathe 

-Mike


----------



## m.k (4 May 2012)

the weapons staff at CFLRS is great. Looking back I wish they had spent more time showing us how to properly clean the C7, but we figured it out eventually. Haha


----------



## DeEmEn (16 Jul 2012)

m.k said:
			
		

> the weapons staff at CFLRS is great. Looking back I wish they had spent more time showing us how to properly clean the C7, but we figured it out eventually. Haha


I totally agree, when I went through my weapon classes, they didn't spend much time on weapon cleaning, which is a really important part, because that's the part where you will most likely get picked on during inspection.

Weapon test itself is really easy as long as you keep calm and do what you were taught to do. Know the process and learn why you have to do a certain things will help you remember the procedure.


----------

